# Daniel Straus vs. Pat Curran III headlines Bellator 112, War Machine returns



## onip69 (Oct 14, 2012)

> Daniel Straus vs. Pat Curran III headlines Bellator 112, War Machine returns
> 
> 
> By Dann Stupp	January 13, 2014 3:15 pm
> ...


http://mmajunkie.com/2014/01/daniel...i-headlines-bellator-112-war-machine-returns/


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

So this is funny, its a good business decision but the truth is that Bellator talked there way into a corner with the whole were title shots are earned not given talk. This title shot is a gift the fight wasn't all that close and in no way was controversial while Pitbull waits on the sidelines for the title shot that he earned according to Bellator's preaching anyways. Bellator is playing by the same rules as the UFC who they claimed the moral high ground over with the whole tournament concept. Pitbull is pissed he said Bellator should give him his shot or let him go and personall I kinda hope they let him go as there are a ton of super entertaining fights for him in the UFC.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Toxic said:


> So this is funny, its a good business decision but the truth is that Bellator talked there way into a corner with the whole were title shots are earned not given talk. This title shot is a gift the fight wasn't all that close and in no way was controversial while Pitbull waits on the sidelines for the title shot that he earned according to Bellator's preaching anyways. Bellator is playing by the same rules as the UFC who they claimed the moral high ground over with the whole tournament concept. Pitbull is pissed he said Bellator should give him his shot or let him go and personall I kinda hope they let him go as there are a ton of super entertaining fights for him in the UFC.


To be fair though they are split 1-1 with Curran knocking Straus out in the 1st fight. So I would say it's warranted, Curran did win 2 different Bellator tourney. It does kind of look like they are hoping for a Curran vs Pitbull rematch IMO.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I think Curran will fight smarter and take the series with Straus.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Last fight was terrible, no interest in this at all.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Straus/Curran? Ok cool, War Machine?....ugh they still giving this creep TV time?


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

I'm looking forward to the rubber match. The last fight had a level of intrigue, Straus has been ever improving since getting KO'd by Curran and his efforts of his last fight was the culmination of that improvement. I'm very interested to see if and how Curran can respond in the third. 

I don't mind the instant rematch for Curran, he's won two tourney in two divisions already and three title fights, that is earning an instant rematch after a closer then the score indicates fight. But aside from that, BFC instituted an instant rematch for defeated tourney winning title holder because of all the crybabies having tantrums at the prospect of defeated champions having to win the tournament again to get a rematch. All the people whining and crying now again toady are annoying.


----------

